# Latest update on my health



## Billh50

Well so far the pain is still constant. The Prognosis is not good. the Chemo is only going to slow the progression and not stop it. It seems I only have 2 -3 yrs. So I decided to not finish the indexer and concentrate on just fixing things that need it around here. I plan on selling off some of my stuff that I don't really need now. I don't have life insurance because the rates were always too high due to my health through the years. So always counted on the shops life insurance while I worked. So I have to sell off what I can so the wife will have something to bury me and some left so she can stay in the house long enough to find something she can afford.
In the mean time I will still be watching and helping here when I can. As well as doing what machining I can to fix things here that need parts. When I am sure I no longer need the Atlas mill that was lent to me I will make arrangements to get it back to it's owner.
I thank all those that have sent best wishes.


----------



## Groundhog

Keeping you in my prayers. If there is anything more I can do please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## mcostello

Too far to come and help, but prayers will get there pretty fast.


----------



## Billh50

Well I am going to my Urologist shortly to have it out with him as to why they can't remove the tumor to at least alleviate the pain.


----------



## David S

I hope it works out for you Bill.  Have you considered a second opinion?

David


----------



## Billh50

yes I have. today will decide whether or not I go for one.


----------



## RJSakowski

Bill, I don't know whether this will help or not.  Our neighbor had a tumor in his shoulder and our distinguished doctors at UW Hospital told him that they would have to amputate his arm because the tumor was so intertwined with nerve and muscle tissue that they couldn't remove it without destroying the function of his arm.  

He did some searching and eventually found a surgeon in New Orleans who was confident that he could successfully perform the operation.   Long story short, he had the operation and it was successful.  The bonus was they got to go down to New Orleans at Mardi Gras for an annual checkup every year.
Keep up the faith and keep looking.  Second, third , and fourth opinions are worth seeking.

The best of luck!


----------



## Silverbullet

Ow, so sorry for the news but your right about getting more opinions. There's help out there YA just have to find it. I'm also in the position that I need the spinal surgery, bad news for both of us. Bill I don't know how to help but im still hoping and praying for several here with health issues. Mines been since 1979 , it's been a terrible yet wonderful forty years +-. Prayers help but God helps those who are willing to help themselves. Please try searching for better drs and hospitals. I myself go to Philadelphia to Jefferson hospital, I figure if it's good for presidents and popes it's good enough for me. I had two bad back surgeries in My Holly hospital in nj . But I've had three different plus one back surgery in Philadelphia . Ill be finding out asap I've wasted 6 months with pain drs . 
Bill let me know if there's anything I can do , I'm not much but I'm willing. If I had extra funds I'd send it . I'm sorry I've only the SS disability to live on . My extras I sell and barter to get.


----------



## Billh50

Well the reason they don't want to operate is because they are afraid of the cancer spreading into the pelvic bones or elsewhere. Right now it it is where the prostate was. They are hoping to kill the cancer where it is before it does spread any further. So pain management and chemo are the 1st things. After a bit of chemo they will scan again and maybe biopsy. I see the oncologist next on friday.


----------



## Silverbullet

Usually they have great success when it's in that area. Big help is trying stay upbeat and healthy, I know it's super hard to do , when I lost the use of my legs and arms I wanted to die . Between my love of family and the style of life I needed I'm still fighting. My whole world stopped working , hunting , fishing, loving . All out the window, lost everything we had to medical bills. For two years my wife and I and two babies lived on no income , peanut butter and jelly sandwiches, and potatoes ,, given to us..  was our food source. Food stamps kept milk eggs and bread home made. I still at times don't know how we made it. Even now the bills are piling up but I've learned they will accept what Medicare pays .


----------



## woodchucker

Billh50 said:


> yes I have. today will decide whether or not I go for one.


Always go for a second opinion.
I worked with a guy who was given no chance. Then he went for a second opinion at Sloan Kettering and they got rid of it.
A woman I currently work with had been given a dire verdict, went to Sloan and is currently doing much better.

There are many times other options. Some Dr's Suck.. I know , I currently work in the medical imaging field... go for a second opinion... go for 2 or 3.
There are some Drs doing amazing things, then there are the other 90%.. just doing what they feel they need to, and no more.


----------



## Billh50

I would go to some place like Sloan Kettering if I had the money to travel and pay any deductibles but that won't happen.


----------



## woodchucker

Billh50 said:


> I would go to some place like Sloan Kettering if I had the money to travel and pay any deductibles but that won't happen.



I think sloan won't take money if you don't have it.
You don't live far, you need to drive in.
Go... I just talked to my Co Worker, and insurance keeps rejecting her treaments and cat scans, and Sloan said no problem... and she was not billed ..
GO.. Talk to them.


----------



## woodchucker

For many years, Memorial Sloan Kettering Cancer Center has provided financial help to patients in need. *If you do not have health insurance or are worried that your health insurance may not cover your hospital bill in full, we may be able to help.*

The Memorial Sloan Kettering Financial Assistance Program helps *uninsured *and *underinsured *patients with household* income up to five times the federal poverty level* who cannot get publically funded health insurance and cannot afford to pay for their medical care. The premise of the program is that all patients are expected to contribute to their care, based on their ability to pay, as it is the intention of the hospital to offer financial assistance to our most medically and financially needy patients.


----------



## Billh50

Well I will have to seriously think on it. The ride back and forth would be the only killer for me. I can't sit in a car for more then 10 minutes without the pain starting.


----------



## woodchucker

Billh50 said:


> Well I will have to seriously think on it. The ride back and forth would be the only killer for me. I can't sit in a car for more then 10 minutes without the pain starting.


Bill, it's a life or death decision. Don't think about it, call and make one trip at least.. Then you'll know.


----------



## Billh50

Jeff,
I do know that. I did look into Sloan Kettering and the nearest is 1 1/2 hrs from me with low traffic. I would be in excruciating pain after a ride like that. I also would need a couple weeks just to get all the documents together they would want for any assistance. In the meantime I am getting on the docs here to answer some questions. Also to get my pain under control so I can make the trip. That kind of pain for a long period of time has not got to be good for my heart either.
I am looking at finances because I will not leave my wife with large bills. It's bad enough I don't have life insurance and will have to sell off and what I can for a funeral. But as it is my wife would have to move as she can't afford to stay in this house if I am gone. Life and death situation yes. But either way i will be going before her because this cancer is aggressive and stage 4.


----------



## woodchucker

It doesn't have to be a death sentence , you need to act now, not later, if you have a chance it's now, yesterday is gone.  I had been misdiagnosed by 3 Dr's when I was 21. I live with the results today, don't settle


----------



## EmilioG

Prayers for you and yours Bill.


----------



## Billh50

Jeff,
I am not settling. And it is not a missed diagnoses but whether or not the tumor is operable. My Urologist says to wait til the chemo kills the cancer cells so they won't spread before thinking about surgery. Which kind of makes sense to me as I don't need it spreading into the bones.


----------



## fradish

Bill,

Would lying down in the back seat be any better for your pain?  Or reclining the front seat way back?

I wish you all the best...


----------



## Billh50

Well I guess telling my Urologist how displeased I am about my quality of life and not being able to sit did some good. He called my Oncologist who then called me to set up an appointment for tomorrow with him and then a Radiation Oncologist. So maybe something will come of it tomorrow. At least they are both in the same building and I will be seeing one right after the other.


----------



## David S

Good news Bill.  It sounds like they are moving quickly.

I pray for favourable options.

David


----------



## Billh50

I think they finally realize I am not please with how slowly they have been moving to alleviate things for me. Especially since they moved slowly so that I ended up in the position I am in.


----------



## core-oil

Bill ,
My thoughts & prayers are with you and your lady wife at this time, My thoughta also are with the medical practitioners that the good Lord may guide their hands to get you well again The oceans breadth is but nothing in the mighty power of God, Prayers transcend distance in an instance.


----------



## Billh50

I have had a couple inquiries as to how I am doing lately. So here is what's up. They had me on morphine but all I did was sleep so I decided to stop that and deal with the pain. Today I had a biopsy done so they can decide exactly which Chemo drug to use on me. I will find that out on the 24th. Fighting the pain does leave me tired most of the time though. But I hate taking medications. I do however have a day every now and then when I do stuff around the house that needs fixing. But I pay for it for 2 days. I know once the get the tumor shrunk I will be back to normal as the pressure it causes on my bladder and rectum is the pain. The Oncologist Associates I am seeing are tied in with Sloan Kettering so that is a good thing. Still have trouble sitting and sleeping at night for now.


----------



## Billh50

Since The oncologist became associated with Sloan Kettering it was decided to do the biopsy. Well it seems there are a couple types of cancer cells for the prostate. They were treating me for the more common but the biopsy shows it to be another which is why I was not improving. So will have start a new Chemo by IV next week. I sure hope this works.


----------



## RJSakowski

Here's hoping that the new chemo makes a significant improvement, Bill!


----------



## woodchucker

Billh50 said:


> . I sure hope this works.



Me too.


----------



## David S

Bill I join everyone here hoping that you can get relief.

David


----------



## Doubleeboy

You might try tramadol for pain, works for some, the side effects are not as bad as the codeine based drugs.  Its the only drug I can take and still do machine work or drive a car safely.


----------



## EmilioG

A lot of prostate cancers are very slow growing.  Best wishes and keep positive.  The mind is an incredible thing when it comes to healing the body.
The psyche over the soma.  Feel better.


----------



## Billh50

Met with the Oncologist Wednesday. From the biopsy the form of prostate cancer I have is rare. So the Chemo that will work best will be started soon as a couple other problems are taken care of. The chemo will not kill the cancer but should shrink the tumor enough to alleviate the pain. The reason it will not kill the cancer is because it is normally used with radiation after. I have already had radiation so they can't do it again. So I may have to go for the chemo treatment every couple years to keep it at bay. It will take a few weeks of Chemo. So will be sick for bit. I am hoping it works so I get back to my 2 favorite hobbies. Machining and riding my motorcycle.


----------



## Terrywerm

Best of luck to you, Bill. Hang in there, we'll all be pullin' for ya.


----------



## woodchucker

What Terry said.


----------



## David S

Thank you for the update Bill, I join everyone here in wanting this to work out for you.

David


----------



## mcostello

Keep on pushing, We will keep on pulling.


----------



## EmilioG

Keep your spirits up. Prayers and best wishes.


----------



## FOMOGO

Best of luck to you Bill, with your treatment, and here's hoping it all goes well. Went through the prostate cancer thing myself. Not much fun, but I'm still here. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Silverbullet

Fight Bill fight , don't let the cancer win. Get the doctors lined up and push for answers , then get your butt to Sloan if YA have to be driven lieing in a van . Ill loan YA my sprinter with a lift on side if I get it back by July 6 when I need it. I rode laying in it to my daughter's wedding , didn't have the lift then. You can stand inside and a mattress will fit .


----------



## utterstan

i want to say good luck with a the crap.And thanks for helping me in this fine hobby.


----------



## expressline99

I was just wondering about you the other day Bill. I'm sending good thoughts in your direction.
Paul


----------



## Billh50

I start the Chemo This Morning.


----------



## Ulma Doctor

I wish you the very best of luck Bill, we are all pulling for you!


----------



## Silverbullet

Good luck, praying for great outcome , God be with you thru it . I've been praying you get many more years of peaceful living. Thank you father for your healing power for a brother machinist. Amen


----------



## Billh50

Well the first round of Chemo is over and the pain has lessened a bit. So that is a good sign. Next round starts the 21st.


----------



## David S

Awesome news Bill.  Lots of folks here praying for you.

David


----------



## Ulma Doctor

Great News Bill!


----------



## Silverbullet

Amen one round won.


----------



## Treez

Good news Bill , hang in there.


----------



## 34_40

Not sure how I missed this thread? Was wondering how things were with you, and I see I've missed much.

Good to hear things are a bit better.  Been playin' with the mill?


----------



## Billh50

well it seems my kidneys are failing. They aren't sure if it's the chemo or the heart meds doing it. So being admitted to hospital tonight. Hopefully just for a couple days.


----------



## tweinke

Bill hang in there, we're pulling for ya!


----------



## wawoodman

Hang tough, my friend.


----------



## 34_40

Thinking of you Bill.


----------



## Billh50

I am out of the hospital (for now). They put a stent in the canal from bladder to kidney. Kidney was swollen on left and kidney function was down. Swelling came down a bit but only time will tell if the kidney function will come back to normal. While I was in they put a port in for the chemo. They were not 100% sure it was just the chemo that did the real damage. Although it may have helped  it along. My kidney was slightly swollen prior to the chemo. So they stopped most of my heart meds and all my meds for sugar. I know need to see what my primary and heart doctor want to do.


----------



## woodchucker

keep up the fight, and try to stay positive. rooting for you.


----------



## Silverbullet

Come on Bill , fight start drinking so much water your eyes float. I had a blocked kidney in 09 ended up getting emergency surgery for a stent to drain the poison . Weeks later they removed thirty stones from left kidney . Being quadrapertic my body don't work right . I've been using an over the counter herb it's absolutely wonderful. Called DManose , I take two in morning and three at bedtime. I haven't had any side affects just makes the pipes slippery so no bacteria attaches to the kidneys and bladder. It may help three months supply is super cheap probably $12.00 . Keep positive my friend we all still need your knowledge.


----------



## Billh50

I start the second round of chemo tomorrow. They have to change one of the 2 that get mixed so it doesn't effect the kidneys. So we shall  see how it goes. Started loosing the hair 2 days ago.
Will look into that DManose.


----------



## woodchucker

Billh50 said:


> I start the second round of chemo tomorrow. They have to change one of the 2 that get mixed so it doesn't effect the kidneys. So we shall  see how it goes. Started loosing the hair 2 days ago.
> Will look into that DManose.



Don't worry about the hair.. I haven't had any since .. well a long time.


----------



## Billh50

I have a slight catch 22 situation with water. They stopped most of my meds for my heart as they can do kidney damage. So if i retain fluid I could end up with heart failure again. So my heart docs and I need to figure out what to do about that also.


----------



## 34_40

Been a rough road for you so far Mr. Bill... but don't quit just yet, I still have much to learn from you!


----------



## Billh50

Well the second round of chemo was put off til my kidney functions get closer to normal. They have come down a bit but still not quite normal. Have a tentative star for the second round next Wednesday. So hope all goes well and they do start the chemo. I would love for this pain to go away completely so I can do stuff again.


----------



## Silverbullet

Will make a point for extra prayers , hard to stay upbeat I know but push on fight thru Bill.


----------



## ch2co

God bless. We're pulling for you Bill (and praying too). Keep up the fight.


----------



## Billh50

Well my kidney functions are back to normal. I went thru the second round of chemo last week. Pain from tumor is almost completely gone. Getting a scan done next week before the 3rd round of chemo. Chemo has left me feeling weak and tired most of the time so haven't been able to do much. I do watch the forums  and post once in a while. Hoping now that my kidney functions are back to normal maybe I can restart some of my heart meds and maybe not feel so tired all the time.


----------



## tweinke

Good to hear that you are doing ok and have less pain. Will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## mcostello

Glad things are getting better.


----------



## woodchucker

Billh50 said:


> Well my kidney functions are back to normal. I went thru the second round of chemo last week. Pain from tumor is almost completely gone. Getting a scan done next week before the 3rd round of chemo. Chemo has left me feeling weak and tired most of the time so haven't been able to do much. I do watch the forums  and post once in a while. Hoping now that my kidney functions are back to normal maybe I can restart some of my heart meds and maybe not feel so tired all the time.



That's good news. Hoping that good news continues.


----------



## Silverbullet

Sounds good so far , keep vigilant were all praying for great miracles.


----------



## Terrywerm

Keep up the good fight, Bill. We'll be keeping you in our thoughts and prayers, keep the good news coming!


----------



## 34_40

Hi'Ya Bill.   Good to hear you're not in all that pain.


----------



## David S

Bill I have had you in my thoughts, but didn't want to keep bugging you, while all the time hoping you could get significant relief.

All the very best.
David


----------



## Firestopper

Praying for you and yours Bill.


----------



## kvt

Good to hear that some things are finally working out.   Chemo can wip you out,  watched wife go through real high dose chemo,   Not fun.    Takes a while to get over as well.   But you are in our prayers.


----------

